# Ozark Guns ...Home of the $15.00 FFL Transfer



## trailblazer (Feb 10, 2010)

*

all transfers just $15.00.

ozark ave.
gastonia NC, 28054

i am not affiliated with them in any professional capacity.

great people & great to work with. i live in hickory & travel 35 miles to pick up my guns.

trailblazer*


----------

